# Hypo after surgery



## seriousfire (Feb 21, 2013)

I am 1 week post op from a TT and feel pretty good...started my LID today and just wondering how long does it normally take before you are hypo and really feeling the effects of it?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My TSH was 71 two weeks post-op.


----------

